# bribing ibcc?



## rzz123 (Sep 13, 2006)

so...who here actually thinks its possible to bribe the ibcc into raising your equivalency marks...and who has actually seen it happen? is that seriously the only way to gain admission if they just hate you that much for being american?


----------



## rzz123 (Sep 13, 2006)

oh and...ap tests....do you need to take them for every single course you took in highschool or just bio, chem, and physics? cuz i've heard ibcc doesn't really calculate your marks in the gen-ed type courses when assigning FSc scores for pre-med.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

rzz123 said:


> oh and...ap tests....do you need to take them for every single course you took in highschool or just bio, chem, and physics? cuz i've heard ibcc doesn't really calculate your marks in the gen-ed type courses when assigning FSc scores for pre-med.


go for it, show him sum benkjaminz!!! in pakiland if u got enough money u can buy the presidency.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> go for it, show him sum benkjaminz!!! in pakiland if u got enough money u can buy the presidency.


hes right!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah. That'll do it.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Yeah. That'll do it.


*<insert sarcasm>
*(Just in case anyone failed to pick up on that...)

Bribing ibcc ranks up there with most of awaiseali's other awesome suggestions.#sad


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> *<insert sarcasm>*
> (Just in case anyone failed to pick up on that...)
> 
> Bribing ibcc ranks up there with most of awaiseali's other awesome suggestions.#sad


he who dares winz. very thin line b/w succes n failure. 

just to provoke your mind mate, do u think that all the people in attractive positions in life got their through hard work alone? if so, i have seen donkeys in pakistan shifting 100s of kg of cement, then why arent they in dubai running the grand national and getting massaged down with arabian oils and eating the finest grains? 

similarly, u cannot doubt that the pathan labourers in pakistan work hard. 14 hours a day breaking rox on the gt road. 100 rs wages. chewing niswar. why arent they millionaires. but on the other hand, u have tycoonz, whose riches came becuase their forfathers bowed down to the raj. 

u may call me a complete madman, but the truth is that one must work smartly as well as hard. i would go as far as saying that b4 u get admission in the private med school in pakistan, u must sit down with the principle surrounded by some influential people with clout (army man, polititian, policeman dig etc, or your ol fashiond chaudhary type) n cut out a deal that u must not b failed. 

i know, i know im nutz. ur tinkin im gon mad. no my friend u r the nutter. people who hve actually been to private med school and actually have ears and eyes will vouch for me, when i say that there is a small group of people that never fail. im not sayin they are stupid. but they are neither that academicallly able. coincedence? u do the math. 

ne way, sorry if i offended anyone, but no one will tell u what i have told you. i dont fear any man, thats why i cut to the chase and give crude statements. if u disagree with me thats fine. but i guarantee u this, there will be a time in ur life wen u admit to urself that that nutter paki from east london was a genius, he was giving it to us straight but we were on our high horse n didnt listen.

allah tum subko kush rakhe. salaam.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> *<insert sarcasm>*
> (Just in case anyone failed to pick up on that...)
> 
> Bribing ibcc ranks up there with most of awaiseali's other awesome suggestions.#sad


medgrunt, im not attacking u, just telling u the fact that bugtz bunny is universally acknowleged to be the most GAY character in tv history. he usually wears lipstick and kisses the farmer etc. im not having a go at u, jus stating the fact. ask anyone who has some knowlegde of warner bros animation. masculine heterosexual characters include daffy duck n taz. tc.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey ? 
Everyone wants a short cut to achieve there dreams .. N to bribe someone to get to the path of ur dream is not wrong .. In my personal opinion .. But its only 10% ppl who will be ready to risk there jobs n it wont do you any good in the future .. As you can bribe someone to get into a med school which is very common in government and public school every where in the WORLD but they wnt be there to help you with your stuff at uni .. FoR example:
'In my university someone got there way into the medical school with connections.. But that person didn?t had a clue abt AMINO ACIDS .. So after first term he gave up!!'

Anyway the point is BRIBING exist every where in the world .. Not just in Pakistan .. I personally use to get a lot of offer from dental students during there OSCE's that if I pass them then I can get sum cash, mobile .. Or even Gucci !!! ? but hey I m not materialistic?SO bribing doesn?t work on everyone!!! 
You just have to pick the right person!! ? n if it?s the wrong person then ? u know where the door is?
Do u really wanna take such a huge risk? . ? personally I won?t ..

* N hey awaiseali ? do u watch cartoon by jugging the cartoon character .. if it?s gay or not? *

tc 
A.H:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> he who dares winz. very thin line b/w succes n failure.
> 
> just to provoke your mind mate, do u think that all the people in attractive positions in life got their through hard work alone? if so, i have seen donkeys in pakistan shifting 100s of kg of cement, then why arent they in dubai running the grand national and getting massaged down with arabian oils and eating the finest grains?
> 
> ...


Just to be perfectly clear, Medstudentz doesn't approve of bribing *anyone* to get admission into med school.

Bribing people to get things done was the way about fifty years ago. Things have changed a lot and everything is, or soon will be legitimate. Anyone who tells you otherwise or claims that they were able to bribe their way into medical school has no idea what they're talking about. It doesn't work, and it certainly didn't work like awaiseali claimed at Shifa, because no one has ever even heard of him.

The only thing more absurd than bribing your way into med school, is trying to talk the principal into not failing you just by bringing along some influential person. Seriously, you'll get laughed at harder than ever.



awaiseali said:


> medgrunt, im not attacking u, just telling u the fact that bugtz bunny is universally acknowleged to be the most GAY character in tv history. he usually wears lipstick and kisses the farmer etc. im not having a go at u, jus stating the fact. ask anyone who has some knowlegde of warner bros animation. masculine heterosexual characters include daffy duck n taz. tc.


If you can't stay civil while posting in reply to other members then don't post at all. Thanks.


----------

